# Anyone else ride to Jersey City during the week?



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just curious, I ride 3 times a week to the waterfront from New York, but I rarely see any other bikers. I'm curious if there is a different route that people take from Bayonne to Jersey city.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*question*



Madone 2012 said:


> Just curious, I ride 3 times a week to the waterfront from New York, but I rarely see any other bikers. I'm curious if there is a different route that people take from Bayonne to Jersey city.


Why would anyone WANT to ride to Jersey City?


----------



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Because it's great exercise and sure as hell beats taking a bus and a train to work.


----------



## lul77 (Jul 25, 2012)

do you take the back road to jersey city (road that leads to liberty state park/ the science center/ army reserve, njtpk)? i live in jersey city and sometimes see riders there. i do quick rides in the morning before work sometimes but not to commute. usually i'll ride from home to liberty state park then hoboken and back or just do several laps around liberty state park.


----------



## jvancio (Jul 15, 2012)

My GF and I do a ride starting from fort lee historical park down the waterfront promenades from guttenburg through hoboken and liberty state park then through bayonne (and bayonne park) over the bayonne bridge through staten Island to the ferry, take the ferry back (it's free with a bike at least on weekends) to manhattan and take the west side path back to the gwb. 

You can do almost the enitre ride and never lose site of the water with great views and nice breezes the whole way.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I live in JC too. Unfortunately have to deal with local traffic all the way up to Fort Lee until GWB and take Henry Hudson Dr aka river road.

I am out early mornings or evenings. I am going for a ride now :thumbsup:


----------



## zer0cool (Aug 2, 2012)

hey guys whats up?! what would be the best way to get from Paramus, NJ area to Jersey City? just got into cycling.. wanted to make a thread but need 5 posts! :/


----------



## jvancio (Jul 15, 2012)

Head through Hackensack, east on Degraw through Teaneck to Fort Lee road/Main street through Fort Lee. Make a right at the end on Highland Terrace and head south along the waterfront through Hoboken. Cut through the Hoboken Train station and you come out on the other side in Jersey City.

If you are new to biking I would be cautious on this ride. It it a lot of urban riding and will challenge your biking and navigational skills. Good luck!


----------

